
What is technical debt? - boomshard
Time is a finite resource and we want to make the best use of it. Often this looks like taking shortcuts in order to get things done faster. At what cost do these shortcuts come? When does saving time start costing you money?<p>Check out our article to find out!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;superteam&#x2F;what-is-technical-debt-55276d24b29d
======
boomshard
[https://medium.com/superteam/what-is-technical-
debt-55276d24...](https://medium.com/superteam/what-is-technical-
debt-55276d24b29d)

